
A Faster Approximation of Maximum Flow in Undirected Graphs - mfukar
http://arxiv.org/abs/1010.2921
======
danger
To add some context, this is the paper with all the details that wasn't
available when the earlier press release hit HN. The old conversation is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1732952>

